# Yaquiba corona Cigar Review - Peppery and papery...like a DR gar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a bad smoke. Decently well rolled and burns well. Tastes a lot like a Dominican to me...which I would expect. Some pepper and some paper fla...

Read the full review here: Yaquiba corona Cigar Review - Peppery and papery...like a DR gar.


----------

